# Is this a good deal on a decent road bike?



## Boston Biker (22 Sep 2010)

Alright I saw this bike on the street today. I don't know much about road bikes so I came here looking for input.

The bike is a Peugeot performance 5000: 

It has shimano rsx brakes and looks to be in decent condition except for a little bit of rusting on the frame. They are asking for 110 euros. Is this a decent price? Is this a decent bike? While I'm here studying abroad in the south of Germany I really want to do some pretty big rides but I'm also pretty broke. Thanks for any help or input!


----------



## battered (23 Sep 2010)

110 Eu isnt a lot of money. If it all works then it looks like a pretty good frame with some nice newer parts on it. If it's your size then why not?

If I looked at this and liked it I'd point out the rust on the frame, make a big deal of the fact that the chain and transmission are worn (you can bet they are) and offer 80. You might end up riding it away for not much money at all.

Set against this, don't underestimate the cost of replacing things that are worn out. If it wants 2 tyres, a chain and cassette, and a few other things, you can easily double the purchase price, in which you want to be getting it for 50 Eu.


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2010)

The price is ok if it's in decent fettle, but is it your size?
Also, give it a good going over. Make sure the wheels run true and the gears change cleanly. Check for play in bottom bracket and wheel bearings. For that price it will probably need minor work and cleaning up, but if it seems basically sound I'd go for it.


----------



## Globalti (23 Sep 2010)

Hey! I used to have a Peugeot Performance 3000. It was my first road bike and very old-fashioned in style and heavy but it rode rather nicely. I bought it in excellent condition from a LBS for £150 about 6 years ago.


----------



## sparrow101 (24 Sep 2010)

i have one of these inmetallic purple with yellow writing,
i've had it from new and never had any problems,
i'm in the process of converting it to a 9speed compact for the winter and comuting


----------

